# Monza: Candreva, Ilicic e Pessina



## admin (3 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


Sono gli stessi identici nomi che comprerebbe se fosse ancora a gestire il Milan.


----------



## Konrad (3 Giugno 2022)

Però ragazzi per una neopromossa è già tanta roba. Se reggono fisicamente, Candreva e Ilicic possono fare la differenza tra una salvezza e in ritorno diretto in B


----------



## raffaelerossonero (3 Giugno 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi per una neopromossa è già tanta roba. Se reggono fisicamente, Candreva e Ilicic possono fare la differenza tra una salvezza e in ritorno diretto in B


esatto c'è quel se... se reggono fisicamente perlomeno Candreva e Ilicic...


----------



## Gamma (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


Occhio che Baselli è sceso in B col Cagliari, quindi è un'occasione


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi per una neopromossa è già tanta roba. Se reggono fisicamente, Candreva e Ilicic possono fare la differenza tra una salvezza e in ritorno diretto in B


vabbe ma galliani conosce quei 2-3 nomi in croce, è proprio l'emblema dell'imprenditore italiano che fa le stesse cose alla sfinimento e poi si lamenta e si oppone se qualcuno ottiene successo con qualcosa di innovativo.


----------



## Zenos (3 Giugno 2022)

Questi si salvano facilmente,e punteranno tranquillamente all EL, vedrete...


----------



## unbreakable (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


immagino che li ha comprati perchè ci segnavano sempre contro tipo nel 2012..pessina invece è un giovane dle vivaio perun monza giuovane e senza tatuaggi


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


Peccato Montolivo abbia smesso.


----------



## Konrad (3 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe ma galliani conosce quei 2-3 nomi in croce, è proprio l'emblema dell'imprenditore italiano che fa le stesse cose alla sfinimento e poi si lamenta e si oppone se qualcuno ottiene successo con qualcosa di innovativo.


Concordo eh! E comunque per me la cosa importante è che si porti a casa Caldara e magari un altro paio di nostri esuberi


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


Pessina+Candreva =Riso+Pastorello

Affare già chiuso.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Concordo eh! E comunque per me la cosa importante è che si porti a casa Caldara e magari un altro paio di nostri esuberi


Il procuratore è Riso, potrebbe andarci bene visto che Galliani parla solo con le solite 2-3 persone


----------



## Andris (3 Giugno 2022)

sta prendendo anche Sensi


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Giugno 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Occhio che Baselli è sceso in B col Cagliari, quindi è un'occasione



C'é anche Pavoletti...


----------



## malos (3 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sta prendendo anche Sensi


Ecco che li finanzia.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, il Monza punta ad un triplo colpo di mercato. Nel mirino Ilicic, Candreva e Pessina.


ma noi abbiamo ancora quella % sulla rivendita di pessina oppure è scaduta come opzione ? 

detto ciò non capisco cosa se ne facciano di ilicic, quest'anno è stato fuori MESI per non si sa quali motivi.....l'unico decente è candreva, lo stesso pessina ha fatto un'annata pessima e vive ancora di rendita per quei 2 gol all'europeo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Giugno 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ecco che li finanzia.



Certo che li finanzia,noi non cediamo in prestito neanche Maldini,non sia mai...
Speriamo almeno in Caldara (definitivo) e Colombo (prestito secco)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Giugno 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *ma noi abbiamo ancora quella % sulla rivendita di pessina oppure è scaduta come opzione ?*
> 
> detto ciò non capisco cosa se ne facciano di ilicic, quest'anno è stato fuori MESI per non si sa quali motivi.....l'unico decente è candreva, lo stesso pessina ha fatto un'annata pessima e vive ancora di rendita per quei 2 gol all'europeo.



Si,grazie all'infortunio che l'ha tenuto fuori 1 mese 
La clausola è rimasta perchè non ha raggiunto le 100 presenze con la maglia bergamasca (si è bloccato a 96-97 )
Ma non credo proprio che sia alla portata del Monza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che li finanzia,noi non cediamo in prestito neanche Maldini,non sia mai...
> Speriamo almeno in Caldara (definitivo) e Colombo (prestito secco)


ma cosa potra mai imparare mai maldini nel monza del raccomandato stroppa, con una squadra costruita senza senso logico. Se lo si deve mandare in prestito almeno si scelga una squadra che fa gioco con un allenatore moderno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa potra mai imparare mai maldini nel monza del raccomandato stroppa, con una squadra costruita senza senso logico. Se lo si deve mandare in prestito almeno si scelga una squadra che fa gioco con un allenatore moderno



Più che imparare alla sua età dovrebbe giocare con continuità ,come fatto da Colombo,e poter sbagliare in pace,come capita a tutti i giovani della sua età.
Colombo,coetaneo di Daniel,ha già collezionato 52 presenze tra serie A e serie B.

Poi capisco anche il tuo discorso sullo scegliere una squadra adatta,ma questa squadra adatta,propositiva e con un signor allenatore in panchina,lancerebbe Daniel come titolare ?
Altrimenti è inutile.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2022)

Segnatevelo,questi finche' restano in A saranno 6 punti sicuri per i gobbi mentre con noi giocheranno sempre alla morte,questo per quanto riguarda il campo,in attesa delle porcate extracampo sempre in combutta con i gobbi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Giugno 2022)

A parte i due rottami, non ce lo vedo Pessina rinunciare all'Atalanta per declassarsi all'oratorio fuori Milano.


----------



## sampapot (4 Giugno 2022)

secondo me il monza verrà da noi a pescare qualche esubero (Caldara, Colombo, Maldini, Messias,....)....altrimenti rischia di diventare il cimitero degli elefanti (anch'io dubito che Pessina, nel giro della nazionale, scelga il Monza)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Giugno 2022)

Cigarini, Baselli, Destro..


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Giugno 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma noi abbiamo ancora quella % sulla rivendita di pessina oppure è scaduta come opzione ?
> 
> detto ciò non capisco cosa se ne facciano di ilicic, quest'anno è stato fuori MESI per non si sa quali motivi.....l'unico decente è candreva, lo stesso pessina ha fatto un'annata pessima e vive ancora di rendita per quei 2 gol all'europeo.



Mi pare che dopo 100 presenze con l'Atalanta venga tolta.. E pagano direttamente 4 5 milioni di euro.. Altrimenti sarebbe stata la metà della rivendita se fosse stato venduto prima delle 100 presenze. Così ricordo io


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più che imparare alla sua età dovrebbe giocare con continuità ,come fatto da Colombo,e poter sbagliare in pace,come capita a tutti i giovani della sua età.
> Colombo,coetaneo di Daniel,ha già collezionato 52 presenze tra serie A e serie B.
> 
> Poi capisco anche il tuo discorso sullo scegliere una squadra adatta,ma questa squadra adatta,propositiva e con un signor allenatore in panchina,lancerebbe Daniel come titolare ?
> Altrimenti è inutile.


si ma è piu facile trovare una piccola squadra che dia spazio ad una prima punta, il ruolo di daniel è un misto tra trequartista e seconda punta, quindi gia devi trovare una squadra che gioca col trequartista oppure, come detto, una squadra con un allenatore moderno che esalti il gioco d'attacco. Il monza è la classica squadra costruita da galliani piena di figurine in decadenza, il posto peggiore per mandare un giovane da far crescere.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Giugno 2022)

Ma Ilicic poverino che ci azzecca?
A questo punto gli conviene rimanere a Bergamo


----------

